# What do you wear in-game?



## deardeer (Sep 3, 2013)

I find it interesting to see how people style their characters :3 Do you prefer to wear clothes from Able Sisters/Gracie's or QR codes? Pictures would be great or a general description of what your character is currently wearing!

At the moment I'm wearing a QR code I made - a white peter pan cat dress aha - with a white lily in my hair, white bobby socks, the pink flip flops/sandals (can't remember their name..) and the bandages accessory



Spoiler: my char


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 3, 2013)

At the moment it's a fall plaid shirt, leopard pants, lace up boots and a beret. Once I get the blue zap suit I'll probably wear the blue superhero outfit quite a lot though.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 3, 2013)

Over the summer, I wore mainly tank dresses with a coordinating pair of shoes and hair accessory. Now that cooler weather is here, I think I'll probably go into more skirts with long sleeved tops or sweaters, tights, and maybe some cute hats. I live in skirts and dresses IRL, so my character is doing the same thing. I _might_ take pity on her this winter and give her some pants to wear. We'll see.


----------



## taylalatbh (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm wearing a sailor outfit right now.


----------



## Patchwork (Sep 3, 2013)

I wear one of my real life outfits mostly:

- Newspaper boy hat
- QR code Green wool jumper
- Black denim jeans (They actually look blue)
- Steel-toed boots


----------



## Mayor Scout (Sep 3, 2013)

I nearly always wear the hair-bow wig with the fire truck red hair color, a fairy tale dress, masquerade mask, and white patent shoes. I'll change occasionally but this is my typical outfit, and the one that I send pictures of for people I'm commissioning for art.


----------



## Bones (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm wearing a sweater that I downloaded from a lovely Japanese QR code maker. Otherwise the rest of my outfit is all stuff that you can find in-game.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 3, 2013)

I am rocking the hotdog hat + hotdog tank at the moment and let me tell you I look f-a-n-t-a-s-t-i-c. 

I definitely prefer the in-game items as opposed to QR codes, I just think that in-game items have a better quality to them. Custom clothes have a bit of a blurry look to them that I can't really stand.


----------



## deardeer (Sep 3, 2013)

Mayor Leaf said:


> I am rocking the hotdog hat + hotdog tank at the moment and let me tell you I look f-a-n-t-a-s-t-i-c.
> 
> I definitely prefer the in-game items as opposed to QR codes, I just think that in-game items have a better quality to them. Custom clothes have a bit of a blurry look to them that I can't really stand.



Hahha that is pretty sassayy *snaps fingers*

I know what you mean sometimes, although there can be some really great ones out there and I just think how on earth did you make that!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your outfits all sound really cute, I'm really looking forward to wearing more Autumnal/Wintery clothes and an excuse to wear the woolly hats ha


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 3, 2013)

At this moment I have a black flannel on with a black skirt and a 1-up hat. All ready for the fall ^^


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 3, 2013)

I've got the full ninja set on at the moment.

I'm looking for clothes more suitable for the season, but I have the tendency to change my outfit to whatever new full set I manage to get my hands on.


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 3, 2013)

deardeer said:


> I find it interesting to see how people style their characters :3 Do you prefer to wear clothes from Able Sisters/Gracie's or QR codes? Pictures would be great or a general description of what your character is currently wearing!
> 
> At the moment I'm wearing a QR code I made - a white peter pan cat dress aha - with a white lily in my hair, white bobby socks, the pink flip flops/sandals (can't remember their name..) and the bandages accessory
> 
> ...



I always wear what makes me laugh lolol I like to look silly *:3*

Right now I'm rocking the King's beard with the DJ Hat/Headphones and some Arctic Camo pants. Cracks me up everytime...this old guy runnin around with a shovel while listening to some loud tunes 

My favorite face accessory is the Jester's Mask though--_spooky!_


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't have any pictures, but I usually wear the clothes that are bought in the stores. I may eventually create pattern clothes, but it honestly takes too much time for me to design something I like.


----------



## majnin (Sep 3, 2013)

At the moment I'm all typical with the princess dress and crown but usually I wear the dazed dress with matching accessories or a rainbow shirt/denim skirt/red team cap or hibiscus hairpin combo.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 3, 2013)

I wear what I would wear in real life. I don't like wearing accessories or shoes. Usually wearing sweaters or t-shirts with jeans or something.


----------



## Link32 (Sep 3, 2013)

I wear a qr code of link's skyward sword shirt. And whatever pants i can find. As winter comes though I'll probably wear the gray parka


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 3, 2013)

A friend of mine on these forums worked really, really hard to fulfill my dream of a hibiscus hairpin (I didn't find after dozens of Club Tortimer runs) so I wear it as often as possible. I'm also fond of the pinafore- it looks nice and simple, good for gardening in.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 3, 2013)

At the moment I'm wearing a lacy vest top, dry denim jeans, monochrome shoes and a heart hairpin ^^


----------



## Fawning (Sep 3, 2013)

For the summer i've been wearing the overall dress, straw boater, bobby socks and brown pumps. I'm going to wear a jumper and jeans or something now that it's autumn


----------



## deardeer (Sep 3, 2013)

Brabus E73 said:


> I always wear what makes me laugh lolol I like to look silly *:3*
> 
> Right now I'm rocking the King's beard with the DJ Hat/Headphones and some Arctic Camo pants. Cracks me up everytime...this old guy runnin around with a shovel while listening to some loud tunes
> 
> My favorite face accessory is the Jester's Mask though--_spooky!_



Omg that's something I need to see. Might try it out for myself despite being a girl but I'll make it work...

And o god I know, the hockey mask is pretty scary too ee, I remember it creeping me out on Wild World when I was just a kid xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



CharlotteAnderson said:


> For the summer i've been wearing the overall dress, straw boater, bobby socks and brown pumps. I'm going to wear a jumper and jeans or something now that it's autumn
> 
> View attachment 11987



I have not once seen the overall dress in my shop and I'd see people wearing it from streetpassing, I actually thought it was some popular QR code haha


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 3, 2013)

I've been wearing the muu-muu, hibiscus hairpin, and tropical sandals for a while. I really like the look of it


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 3, 2013)

My outfits change a lot in-game depending on my mood. I never really stick to just one thing for very long.

That said, most of the time, it usually consists of a shirt, trousers, and shoes.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Sep 3, 2013)

I check what the lucky item for the day is and I base my outfit on that. The lucky item for me today was a cap, and it's been nonstop rain (with lightning) all day in my town, so I'm currently wearing all black: plain black cap, black letter jacket, black denim pants, and steel-toed boots. 

If I don't have the lucky item of the day and it's not a bad luck day, then I'll mostly wear my signature outfit:
plain black cap, BB tee, kilt, heart-print tights, steel-toed boots. Sometimes I'll alternate the BB tee, with the eight-ball tee. If I want to wear accessories, I'll either wear the superhero mask or triangle shades.

Or I'll wear the bear costume with hiking boots and a pacifier, just like in my sig.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Sep 3, 2013)

I just usually wear any clothing in my dresser.  I don't pay much attention to whether it's short-sleeved or the like, but I do have one long-sleeved shirt.  Animal Crossing: New Leaf-wise, of course.


----------



## Marsupial (Sep 3, 2013)

I wish there were hoodies, long sleeve shirts make me uncomfortable for some reason ;-;

Right now my character is wearing the happi tee (got it as a gift from a villager and it blew my mind), red boxing shorts, fish net tights, hiking boots, bandages and a red lily. It sounds like a hot mess in text but I swear it looks okay in the game!


----------



## Touko (Sep 3, 2013)

The shirt is a QR code made by someone on this site. The shorts I'm using are Explorer pants and I always wear a Halo with an additional thick glasses.
I look like some boyish childish mayor :x


----------



## Tornen (Sep 3, 2013)

View attachment 12004
Like my wardrobe just threw up on me.. Im digging it.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 3, 2013)

Right now it's this fall plaid dress with a pumpkin on it (qr code) and an orange lily in my hair. I think I have the Gracie aviators on too & tropical sandals. I'm not a big fan of Able's clothes.


----------



## nawtyuh (Sep 3, 2013)

Flower in my hair, denim skirt and a beaded shirt. Very cute if I say so myself


----------



## Kat (Sep 3, 2013)

For a while I wore a really cute QR outfit:



Spoiler: My QR outfit of choice..







Then for a bit I wore a kimono that I got for my birthday from a friend. 

Lately I've been wearing the Chima Jeogori Dress ever since I saw it at Able's and bought it. It's so cute! One day I went to the Happy Home Showcase, and one of the players in it had the same dress on AND hair as me, exactly! SO WEIRD. Haha!



Spoiler: Chima jeogori partay~*!







- - - Post Merge - - -



Brabus E73 said:


> I always wear what makes me laugh lolol I like to look silly *:3*
> 
> Right now I'm rocking the King's beard with the DJ Hat/Headphones and some Arctic Camo pants. Cracks me up everytime...this old guy runnin around with a shovel while listening to some loud tunes
> 
> My favorite face accessory is the Jester's Mask though--_spooky!_



I do this too sometimes. 8D



Spoiler: Not the greatest example but hey


----------



## deardeer (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone else wish you could buy a yellow raincoat hood like Digby wears? It looks so cute :c


----------



## Touko (Sep 4, 2013)

deardeer said:


> Anyone else wish you could buy a yellow raincoat hood like Digby wears? It looks so cute :c



That would be the cutest thing ever.
I feel sad when he stands there in the rain


----------



## majnin (Sep 4, 2013)

Sometimes I like to collect full animal outfits though. I did the bear and the cat. The cat outfit is just too adorable


----------



## Megan. (Sep 4, 2013)

During the summer when I haven't got a tan I wear this:


Spoiler










But when I have a tan I wear this:


Spoiler








or this:







I always wear my hair-bow wig and I don't wear any shoes. All of my clothes are QR codes. :3​


----------



## AnimalLeila (Sep 4, 2013)

I wear a Sailor Hat, red shoes and sailor moon clothes from QR code!  My hair is a blue low ponytail with sides!


----------



## Imbri (Sep 4, 2013)

I went through my dresser last night and "packed away" all of my tank dresses and tees. I know it's still warm and sunny, but I've been so looking forward to fall IRL that I can't help but extend that to my character. 

I pulled out some more "autumnish" dresses and tops to have on hand, since I change my outfit every morning. Today I'm rockin' the red dress, red ribbon, red shoes, and the heart tights. It looks cute with my light purple pixie cut.


----------



## puppy (Sep 4, 2013)

my mayor character is currently wearing a mesh-up of things because ever since she lost her tan i just dont like anything i try to put on her.

my other character looks like a punk, with his backwards cap, face bandages and basketball outfit.
i also make him get stung by bees like every day to make him look like he was in a fight


----------



## MamaMyers (Sep 4, 2013)

My chick is wearing Gracies butterfly dress, a royal crown (the little one) and cowboy boots


----------



## Oriana (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't even have an explanation for this. One thing I will say is yes, that is Pikachu on my apron.


----------



## Neu (Sep 4, 2013)

I wear my own 'cosplay'' costumes. Check my signature's link if you're curious.


----------



## Aiyana (Sep 4, 2013)

I change my clothes all the time. Not quite every day, but close. Right now, I'm wearing the funky wig, purple glasses, prim outfit, white stockings, and tasseled loafers.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 4, 2013)

I tend to wear whatever suits my fancy. Always a dress or skirt with a shirt, but usually just a dress with one of the varying patterns I've made. Each dress usually has an accessory or hat I wear with it, but I always have a pair of glasses on. I am supposed to wear them in real life, and I just really love glasses. :3



Spoiler




















I may never wear dresses and skirts in real life. But in this game, I will never wear pants.


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2013)

Depends ;3 Usually Blue hairbow wig, Dollhouse dress (tysm Hirisa!), blue colour contacts and white patent shoes xD


----------



## Suicune (Sep 4, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I may never wear dresses and skirts in real life. But in this game, I will never wear pants.



This is me too. I usually wear a qr code dress with an accessory or hat. Right now I'm wearing a blue and white striped dress with red shoes and a red bow. This is my summer outfit so I'm on the look-out for some cute fall dresses or sweater.


----------



## cupcakes595 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi! I like to wear the hair-bow wig with dark brown hair, the rose sky tank dress (I think that's what it's called!!) and kimono sandals (the pink ones you are wearing in the pic, deardeer). Well, that was my summer outfit. I'll probably wear more autumnal and wintery stuff now. I  do like QR codes though, you can get some really cool stuff.


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 4, 2013)

I have been wearing a pink dress that I got the QR code online somewhere but at the moment I think I'm wearing the cafe uniform lol


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 4, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Depends ;3 Usually Blue hairbow wig, Dollhouse dress (tysm Hirisa!), blue colour contacts and white patent shoes xD


  This image conveys how your post makes me feel!

On topic: Gracie's recently opened in my town, so yesterday I went with the flan tank and some worn out jeans. Not sure if goes too well with my greige haircolor, so the search for a cute daily outfit continues.


----------



## deardeer (Sep 4, 2013)

cupcakes595 said:


> Hi! I like to wear the hair-bow wig with dark brown hair, the rose sky tank dress (I think that's what it's called!!) and kimono sandals (the pink ones you are wearing in the pic, deardeer). Well, that was my summer outfit. I'll probably wear more autumnal and wintery stuff now. I  do like QR codes though, you can get some really cool stuff.



Kimono sandals, that's the name ah! That outfit sounds cuute, I love the design of the rose sky tank dress :3


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 4, 2013)

Me in front of my newest district (cedar forest with Stitches living in it).


----------



## amybear91 (Sep 4, 2013)

At the moment I have a hair bow wig, winter sweater, worn out jeans and shearling boots, as I'm in February


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 4, 2013)

I love qr codes, but all of my custom design slots are paths *-*


----------



## Lurrdoc (Sep 4, 2013)

I really like my outfits, hehe.

Up until awhile ago I was wearing the matador clothing, a sombrero, a red rose, white stockings and brown loafers.


Spoiler







Now i wear this.


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Sep 4, 2013)

right now it's the prim dress, that tiny silk yellow hat, gray leggings and those white shoes with the bows on them

but i change my clothes a lot so


----------



## BronzeElf (Sep 4, 2013)

?Crown
?Steampunk Goggles
?QR Code Steampunk Dress
?Ballet Shoes


----------



## Azzie (Sep 4, 2013)

It changes. I mostly wear fireworks boppers on my head, though. And usually a dress of some kind, custom design or Ables' special.


----------



## Ghost Stories (Sep 4, 2013)

I change my outfit like every five minutes but lately I've been rocking the bridal gown, princess crown and rainbow socks. I change up the accessory even more frequently heh.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 4, 2013)

I do the Nurse Outfit with an eyepatch and fishnets. Kind of Kill Bill style


----------



## beffa (Sep 4, 2013)

Floppy hat, monochrome shoes, (both Gracie items) tiny shades, bobby socks, and a QR code dress. I don't like many of the pre-made dresses or outfits.


----------



## Flareon-Fusion (Sep 7, 2013)

I would usually wear Cat Cap, HH Tee, Striped Pants, Wrestling Shoes, and a Doctor mask! It looks cute in my opinion.


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 7, 2013)

Whenever my lovely phone gives me advice on what to wear and I have the item available, I try to make my outfit match the lucky thing. 

For example, yesterday, when I was told a hat was my lucky item, I put on a beret. I then put on some white patent shoes, a painter's tee, I kept my mint glasses on, and some dry-denim pants. 

Today, I was told some boots would be my lucky item. So when I decided to my steel-toed boats, I put on my sea-captain's coat (I don't wear things in the 'dress' category very often but that one is my favourite), some argyle tights, and my red glasses. My character does look rather dashing.


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 8, 2013)

I often wear the overall dress, pink sneakers and thick glasses.. But since I've gotten Gracie I've worn the acid washed jeans, cowboy boots and either the pleather vest or the pink argyle shirt. This is me at the moment.


----------



## Stitched (Sep 8, 2013)

Palatial tank dress, gladiator shoes, red glasses, and a yellow lily.


----------



## deardeer (Sep 8, 2013)

Oww that's cute! I just got the tortoise specs from Gracie so going to try and build an outfit around them


----------



## Cassandra (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm always wearing this, because it kind of reminds me of my boyfriend for random reasons. 





I'm sort of tempted to switch to the typical hairbow wig/cutesy pink dress though. xD


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 8, 2013)

I am wearing boots, jeans, white socks, and a grey hoodie. Dressing warmer for the fall xP I will put on a blue winter hat thing and a blue jacket when winter approaches.


----------



## GreenoZer0 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa.​


----------



## Touko (Sep 8, 2013)

I just recently changed my look so now I shall wear this at least for a while. I think it looks good.


----------



## deardeer (Sep 9, 2013)

Touko said:


> I just recently changed my look so now I shall wear this at least for a while. I think it looks good.
> 
> View attachment 12422



You find the cutest qr codes ;-; I am quite envious aha


----------



## deardeer (Oct 6, 2013)

A little revival maybe? n_n

I'm currently wearing the maid dress from Gracie's, black tasseled loafers, white lace socks, doctor's mask and a black lily in my hair! 

Has anyone got some favourite qr codes they like to wear?


----------



## gabriursa (Oct 6, 2013)

Full hero's outfit, just simple and nothing much.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm wearing the number four shirt with the black denim skirt and brown heels. I recently started stockpiling clothes just in case Gracie stops by, so I've been on the lookout for athletic clothes.


----------



## Li'lE23 (Oct 6, 2013)

Currently, I'm wearing a 1-up cap, a blue flannel shirt, a black formal skirt, black leggings, and black pumps.  My hairstyle also matches, I have navy blue hair in a ponytail.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Hound00med (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## anne_713 (Oct 6, 2013)

Currently the Sally costume from The Nightmare Before Christmas. Before that just a cute little dress with the brown flat shoes.


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 6, 2013)

I have moved from wearing mostly tank tops to wearing short and long sleeves. I'm teaching myself how to design nice patterns, so I am in a red gingham shirt and a blue skirt currently.


----------



## kyasarin (Oct 6, 2013)

from earlier today. I've been using more clothes from QR codes.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 6, 2013)

Pokemon*trainer*custom*pattern.


----------



## alicooper (Oct 6, 2013)

I have lots of clothing from the in game stores, but once I get the QR machine I have a feeling I will be using that.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 6, 2013)

Why*do*you*type*in*this*manner?
I typically wear the HHA jacket, the flame pants+shirt, the entire cat outfit, the entire bunny outfit, the witch costume, or a number of random dresses I find on the interwebs.  Unfortunately, there aren't too many cool clothes for guys, and I can't make designs for the life of me, so I've resigned myself to that.


----------



## jolokia (Oct 7, 2013)

Cosplay all day erry day. I don't think I've worn a vanilla clothing item since day one, and that was only because my guy spawned wearing a four-ball shirt. I'd nearly filled up the first Able-Sisters design closet compartment by the time I unlocked the QR machine.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 7, 2013)

Forget how I even landed on that combination. Cool with it though, looks pretty nice to me.


----------



## Jessicat (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't particualary like Able Sisters' stuff, only labelle's accessories. So I stick with QR codes.

Old outfit:
Harry Potter Gryffindor Dress with black round glasses from labelle and plain black shoes from kicks.

Current outfit:
Kalel inspired qr outfit (kalel is a youtuber) and some white shoes - no accessories. 

Next I plan to start finding Halloween items from able sisters besides from the masks.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 7, 2013)

Right now I have on the shirt dress, the white dress that has long sleeves and looks like a button-up. I also have on the white tights with mary jane's. Then I have the floppy hat and brown glasses because Katrina told me my lucky item was glasses. I didn't own any so the brown ones were the only ones for sale at the moment


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 7, 2013)

I currently have red hair, an HHA jacket, a kilt, white stockings, wooden clogs, black eyes, and a rose in my mouth  Basically I have all red clothing and I'm a bit of an eyesore to some people...


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 7, 2013)

Kindergarten shirt, white skirt (which name I forgot), four-leaf clover and post-op-patch!


----------



## Mouchi (Oct 7, 2013)

White Cap, HHA tee, Grey Sweatpants and the Red boat shoes


----------



## Cupcake. (Oct 7, 2013)

My normal outfit is what i have in my closet at home. (it's sad) Jeans/skirt, boots that match whatever grunge shirt i have in the closet and aviators. 

My character is me. Because i wish i lived there and had neighbors who didn't suck IRL.


----------



## Aloha (Oct 7, 2013)

A russian hat,yellow plaid shirt,jeans,and cowboy boots.Also an eyepatch.Yee haw - 3 -


----------

